# Worthless (at least for me)



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree. Have found little to no use for this product.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

It has found use for me. Admitedly it took alot of fooling around with trying different combinations, but I got it to fit my bandsaw to my shop vac, and a 1/4 sheet random orbit sander I had. However, it takes me about 5 minutes to figure out to hook it each time I use the bandsaw or sander…LOL!

Because it didn't solve all of my "connecting my shop vac to all my tools with dust ports" problem, I got a hose adapter for my Rigid shopvac that dropped it to 1 1/2 (it was on sale about 1/2 price), and that has made a world of difference, as 1 1/2 seems to work more often, plus it came with a nice set of vac brushes and extensions, and the hose is more flexible and longer.

Good luck!


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have had this set for quite a while and find them useful on MOST of my electric hand tools. I did have to try different connections to make them fit. I also order stuff from Rockler's and haven't had a problem with their merchandise. If you don't like the stuff, they do have a return policy. Mel


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I have the Dust Right 4" handle and equipment adapters. Your comment about odd sizes is exactly right. The handle opening is just enough larger that a normal 4" fitting won't work. I'm sure they think that you will have to buy their product and only their product due to the odd sizes. In fact, such deliberate size differences serve to drive folks away to find something that works for more than just one brand.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a love hate for this item. Love the connectors, but hate the hose. It collapses so hard when in use that I have to stretch the hose manually and hold on to it to even use it. There are additional connectors you can buy to better fit other tools if the kit doesn't have what you need. I want to chuck the hose but feel I could use it for some other non-vacuum related stuff. Not sure yet.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I use the Rockler setup for my ROS, connected to a dust deputy and shop vac. The adapters work well enough for my needs, as I never swap the setup between tools. I fully agree that the hose is way too heavy. I can see it being a benefit if it gets dragged on the floor a lot (thicker will last longer), but otherwise it is just a hinderance.


----------



## ShopCat (Aug 7, 2008)

When it comes to dust collection fittings, brain damage is a likely result. I do get what I need from Rockler, but I take the piece I am trying to fit with me when I visit. I also bought a roll of very good gaffer tape, and find if you pad enough you do eventually get a tight fit. That said I looked at but did not buy the Rockler adapters, there is a different brand/set on Amazon. Centec System 94192. Fits my port on my shop ducting, and the adapters so far work with Porter, Festool, and DeWalt. I had to do the gaffer tape padout to fit my dust port on my router table fence.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It is absolutely incredible that there is NO STANDARD for dust collection of hoses. Even parts from the same supplier do not fit.

I would love to have a 3D printer to make my own fitting that actually work. My son has printed a couple that fit great.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Have it too, it's just ok. Definitely too heavy, and the soft end that "adapts" to different sizes eventually stretches out too much to fit the smaller stuff. The step-adapter works well though. As for the 4" stuff, as much as I do LOVE the dust right quick connect system, it is INSANE all the different micro differences between sizes out there. My solution? Buy smaller, use gorilla tape wrapped a few times.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought this 2 years ago and never use it because the hose is so heavy it's pointless to connect it to a ROS. It just makes it harder to use the sander. I would have taken it back, but I had sitting around for a few months before I tried using it. I didn't think Rockler would take it back.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

This fit issue is sort of the opposite of what I found. The 2 1/2 inch adapter slipped tight into a Ridgid coupling and stays nice and tight going to the DD and shop vac.

The rubber ends fit enough of my small hand tools (Makita track saw, Milwaukee ROS primarily) that I never had an issue, but may be a brand by brand thing.

I agree on the hose weight though, I broke down and got the Rockler dust right cord and hose holder and it works well for bench top work to keep the weight of the hose from dragging itself off the workspace all the time.

I wouldn't give it a ringing thumbs up, but it's worked ok for me.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I put these on my list for Christmas last year and got them. Not going to repeat the comments above, I agree with them. 
My rant is about the companies (not just Rockler or just these adapters) that put these products out that perform so poorly. You would think that someone in the product development chain would question if they should risk their brand name on the product. My thought is that at some point the product was put on a conference table for an actual woodworker to touch and give a thought. Logic would have been to take some early samples to workshops and get feedback from an actual user. Over and over some really poor to useless items come out that should have never seen the light of day.
Steve.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Question for all - myself included - do we go back and leave appropriate product reviews on our purchases, both good and bad?


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

> Question for all - myself included - do we go back and leave appropriate product reviews on our purchases, both good and bad?
> 
> - EarlS


I have left reviews for Rocker before and they've been removed and others have said such. It seems they don't like bad reviews and will delete them.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

> Question for all - myself included - do we go back and leave appropriate product reviews on our purchases, both good and bad?
> 
> - EarlS


If you have a critical review, go ahead and post it. There are a lot of reviews after a week or so, but I like to see reviews after a few months or more usage, good or bad.

Mike


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been scrounging, and when needed buying (overpriced) hose adapters for a long time and finally have what I need to use the standard 2.5" and 1.5" shop vac hose sizes with all my sanders and routers.

I agree that it's frustrating that there can't be any type of standard. And I suspect this is intentional, so that you are forced to buy that manufacturers DC adapter…. for an outrageous price.


----------



## Redbeardedwoodworker (Oct 27, 2016)

Totally agree, I have bought 3 Rockler products, including this hose kit. All of the products were extremely underwhelming. The worst part is that they continue to sell and make inferior products even though they know very well that they are badly engineered, made from the cheapest materials on earth, and basically throw away tools. I would never buy a Rockler product again.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> I agree that it s frustrating that there can t be any type of standard. And I suspect this is intentional, so that you are forced to buy that manufacturers DC adapter…. for an outrageous price.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I'm pretty positive its so you will buy their adapter or in the case of DeWalt there Festool knock off extractor. If you buy the extractor it hooks to your sanders and miter saw. If you choose the adapter route you need a universal tool adapter + a second piece that screws in for each hose size you want to connect. Cost me just over 100 bucks to get my miter saw and both sanders hooked up to a shop vac.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I have the hose hanging down from the ceiling and it is ok. I have kept it because the adapters are great. Bought a second set of smaller ones and a second kit when it was on sale for $20 last year. My Ryobi jig saw is the only tool I have that it doesn't fit.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I too had thought about buying this product from Rockler, but I figured they wouldn't fit anything I wanted to use them for, especially my sliding miter saw d.c…...So I "el pasoed" on them. After reading all the comments I'm glad…


----------



## cmacnaughton (May 17, 2019)

Like many others, it's love/hate for me as well. It fits my Dewalt ROS and my PC profile sander, which are the only things I need it for. The hose is ridiculously cumbersome, though. I find if I clamp a connector to my work table and ensure the hose stays on the table instead of dropping off the table it works very well.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i love it it and use it all the time,but mine hangs from a boom arm over my bench so the weight of the hose isn't an issue for me.it fits my domino and mirka sander perfectly so im happy with it.


----------



## mer500 (Jun 22, 2017)

Main reason I made my own couplings. Heat up PVC pipe and form it to whatever tool I am using. give a few twists as it cools and bam I have my coupling. I have one for my deputy, RO sander, Jointer, and planer. I label them so I know what goes to what.

I find the shop vac hoses work fine with what I am doing after I connect the home made couplings.

Works great and it costs me 4 bucks lol


----------



## Green_Hornut (Mar 24, 2011)

I also agree. I have one and it sits on the shelf for about a year. I drag it out thinking I never gave it a chance. After about a week of using it, it goes back on the shelf. Way too heavy, adapter falls off all the time. The hose and adapter that came with my Fein are still superior. My experience with Rockler branded tools is about 50-50. Some I like, some I don't, and some were a complete waste of money.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

Well it appears that I am not the only one that finds this product less than useful and also has a bad batting average with Rockler branded products. I have considered buying their cross cut sled when on sale but am very leery considering my history with their products. And not only Rockler, but Woodriver as well. I just can't seem to find any store branded woodworking products that I like; quite a few are very low quality (drill bits/forstner bits/etc sets in particular always seem to have several crooked bits that are useless).


----------



## DNHerring (Feb 10, 2016)

I recently purchased this and it works well on a limited set of tools. Primarily my track saw (Makita) and several of my sanders (Bosch and DeWalt). It was a bit tricky getting it to work with my Oneida Dust Deputy and the hose is a bit heavy (and therefore unwieldy at times). But for the most part, it has improved my dust collection on those specific tools.


----------



## remdds (Mar 19, 2011)

I would agree with most of the comments on here. Too bad no standards are used in the industry for sizes. I ultimately did find a use for mine on a Byrnes Model Machine table saw. The saw requires a unique size connector and this fits perfectly. The weight of the hose is not bothersome on a stationary machine either. Fortunately the cost is not terribly high and I do appreciate that Rockler tries to come up with some clever products. Some are far more useful than others.


----------



## ShopCat (Aug 7, 2008)

Sad to say, but my solution to the local Rockler/Woodcraft problem is increasingly Amazon. I will maybe pick up a Rockler item when they do a sale, if they actually have the item. I know the local store manager from classes at the local CC. He's a nice guy struggling with an increasingly dysfunctional company. They openly joke about how bad the inventory system is. In 2019 if you have to walk to the shelf and count to find out if you have something you are looking at a major senior management failure.

The local Woodcraft is a francise store. Most of the clerks are jerks, and I always walk out wondering how they screwed me on price. Increasingly that doesn't happen because I just eat the shipping if it's something like Woodpeck. Probably Woodcraft doesn't have what I want anyway. Amazon is well prepared to sell me an awesome selection of router bits. Ditto for the thin kerf Forest 10" blade, the new Timber Wolf 1/8 blade for my bandsaw. It's ridiculous what I've had to go through just to get 1/4-20 fittings for my jigs. Knurled brass knobs seem like they should be something they stock, but they don't. Amazon got them to me in two days.

I've been doing a major redesign/upgrade of my shop, and it would bother me if I ran those stores and knew an old customer had spent that much on stuff and it didn't come to me. What they do with reviews I don't care. I've seen businesses fail before, seems easy enough to do.


----------



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Only 1 ⭐ From me. Ihave agree, my #1 complaint is the hose. So tight and difficult to use, I regret buying it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... I would love to have a 3D printer to make my own fitting that actually work. My son has printed a couple that fit great.
> - Redoak49


Fortunately I do have a 3D printer… it's small (115mm x 115mm) but it's plenty big enough to print off connectors so fitting hoses to any tool is no issue. I also hang the rockler hose (this type) by bungee cords from the ceiling to make maneuvering easier. Furthermore, using a full length of Braided PET Expandable Sleeving over the hose greatl avoids rib snagging.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... I would love to have a 3D printer to make my own fitting that actually work. My son has printed a couple that fit great.
> - Redoak49
> 
> Fortunately I do have a 3D printer… it s small (115mm x 115mm) but it s plenty big enough to print off connectors so fitting hoses to any tool is no issue. I also hang the rockler hose (this type) by bungee cords from the ceiling to make maneuvering easier. Furthermore, using a full length of Braided PET Expandable Sleeving over the hose greatl avoids rib snagging.
> ...


my ribs are heavily padded ducks so no problem snagging,but that sleeving is a good thing to keep in mind.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

I bought the Woodcraft version and it's a peach.








But I'll tell you a little secret…a heat gun, some PVC pipe and a little patience, and you can make an adapter for ANYTHING. Ask me how I know.

Anyway, that WoodCraft unit has yet to collapse on me and I run it on this.









I've stepped on the hose, kinked it, and plugged it up and have yet to see it hiccup.

Thanks for the info on the other option. I'll stay away from it.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

> I bought the Woodcraft version and it s a peach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least Woodcraft is nice enough to tell you the sizes of the connectors (both ID and OD). Rocker indicates the size but not whether that size is ID or OD.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

One of the reasons I got the rockler kit was the rotating adapters, it makes using them pretty easy. The adapter spins smoothly against the hose without twisting the hose, that was a problem sanding with other adapters for me. I don't like how the hose shrinks, but it is what the adapters screw into, so hang it from the ceiling and you are good to go.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

this is how i use mine,works great.since the picture was taken ive added an outlet on the end of the boom arm that plugs into a fein vac that turns on when i turn on the sander.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... t plugs into a fein vac that turns on when i turn on the sander.
> - pottz


Just to add to *pottzy*'s handy hint, front end a powerboard onto the vac and then plug multiple sanders/tools into the powerboard… that way any tool used will activate the vac.
That rustling you hear are old sparkies turning over in their graves…


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> Just to add to *pottzy* s handy hint, front end a powerboard onto the vac and then plug multiple sanders/tools into the powerboard… that way any tool used will activate the vac.
> That rustling you hear are old sparkies turning over in their graves…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I use a foot pedal at my assembly table to turn the shop vac on/off. Not quite as handy as a powerboard but the trade off is it works when I'm just cleaning up as well.

@pottz - I'm interested in how you piped that assembly table for air. I'm either building in a compartment for my small ridgid tank or getting the big craftsman pro tank out of storage and piping air into a couple locations in the shop. I dont want to side track this post so might PM you if thats cool.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... I use a foot pedal at my assembly table to turn the shop vac on/off. Not quite as handy as a powerboard but the trade off is it works when I m just cleaning up as well….
> - sansoo22


I have a separate centralised vac for general workshop clean up and the power-board front ended vac is primarily for sanding. For my central vac (and the biggie dust extractor) I use remote controlled powerpoints. The remote is hung around my neck and I can be at the hose end of the vac (5+ meters from the actual vac and switches) and remotely control the suckers…
Just recently I started working on voice activated smart plugs using "Alexa"... absolutely brilliant to turn on, however, came to a screaming halt (literally), as the noise from the dusties made it virtually impossible for "Alexa" to hear the STOP command.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Duck - I'm slowly automating my shop space but not necessarily to turn things on or off. The other night i was abruptly woken up by my compressor because i forgot to switch it off. Being a software architect by trade i already have a central home automation server. So i figured why not install a motion sensor in the garage and have it kill power to things like the compressor, air cleaner, etc if im not in there. I will probably toss in a google mini since i have an extra but im with you on it being a big fail at the STOP command.

I will have to look into this remote setup you have. I think a combination of smart and good old fashioned RF remote would be the best of both worlds


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sansoo22 let me explain,the duck is not from our world as we know it,he's lets say he's special,and thats why i love the guy-


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> sansoo22 let me explain,the duck is not from our world as we know it,he s lets say he s special,and thats why i love the guy-
> - pottz


Thanks *pottzy*, you choke both of us up,











> ..... The other night i was abruptly woken up by my compressor because i forgot to switch it off….. So i figured why not install a motion sensor in the garage and have it kill power to things like the compressor, air cleaner, etc if im not in there. I will probably toss in a google mini since i have an extra…..
> I will have to look into this remote setup you have. I think a combination of smart and good old fashioned RF remote would be the best of both worlds
> - sansoo22


The *echo* is a must (for me)... I listen to talk back radio and the radio reception in my area is dodgy so I need internet access… having the *echo* in the workshop, all the smart devices are just a plus.

My workshop environment consists of a major room and 2 smaller rooms (lathe room and storage room). I have sensors in these two rooms (20 minutes delay in the lathe room and 5 in the storage),









I have too much crap on the ceiling of the main room for a sensor









to continually detect motion and not get plunged in the dark especially during the last minutes of a lengthy glue-up.

The compressor wouldn't bother me as I have a 250mm slab between the workshop and the house, however, I was concerned about the neighbors. What I did was put the compressor (and the egg-nishner) on a pull switch controlled circuit by itself with a tell tale light (circled green), 









The switch and light is next to the workshop's main lights (circled red, though I could say any color if you are color blind) pull switch (near the door) so if the light is on, I know the compressor is active. My failsafe device is that I have a slow leak in the air line that I refuse to fix… So that mongrel compressor cuts in every 15 or so minutes and as it pisses me off, I then turn it off whenever idle… the light is just an after thought.

*PS.* I've gone *Alexa* rather than *Google*, as the latest *Google* "software" will only turn my TV on/off and maybe tinker with the volume… will not change channels or input sources. *Alexa* does what she's told!

*PPS.* Pull light switches are great for feeling for the cord in the dark… not that much benefit as you can see it when the light is on… also you can hang them from "anywhere" on the ceiling and not be confined to walls that usually have benches and/or machinery in front.
I have a pull switch over my lathe which is even easier to turn on/off then a remote control that is never where it should be (even when I hang it around my neck… for all you Tasmanians… which head?).

*PPPS.* I also had my sparkie rig up another switch (with light) 









to indicate the workshop lights are on/off. This is a must as the contents of my workshop are visible (like the Myers Christmas windows) to one and all through the street facing windows if I forget to switch the light of at night and leave the blinds up.

Sorry for crapping on so much, but as you are revamping you workshop, if I can give you any ideas, it's not words wasted.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i told ya sansoo22 he's not from our world.just look at that "laboratory" he calls a woodshop! not human!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> i told ya sansoo22 he s not from our world.just look at that "*laboratory*" he calls a woodshop! not human!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Hell *pottzy*, with all my *crapping* on, I thought you called it a *lavatory*... I missed the *bor*...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

lets just say it has been a big T P night!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> lets just say it has been a big T P night!
> 
> - pottz


Before we drop this mutual admiration conversation… *T P night* ????


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Wow that is some laboratory you have going on. Thanks for sharing the pics and all the words. You can never share too many words if youre passionate about what you do and youre helping out others.

I don't have DC duct work or the copper air lines that *pottz *convinced me i should have installed yet. Didn't even consider all of that getting in the way of motion sensors until i saw your shop pics.

The light you have in the last pic is a pretty awesome idea. I might not use it to tell me the lights are on but I want a light outside the shop door that maybe comes on when the DC is on. That way my girlfriend knows a machine with blades of some kind is most likely running and it requires my full attention. She likes to open the door and just stare at me like a weirdo until I'm done.

I had plans to redo the entire garage before setting up shop but now my company is talking buyout so figured that money should just stay set aside for now. Kind of glad its going to be a slow process because I'm picking up lots of great ideas.

*PS* Funny story about being color blind. My dad is completely red/green color blind. Its all just brown to him. He made it pretty far into EOD or demolitions training in the army before they found out. Needless to say they weren't pleased. Ironically he was top of his class. He said its because he couldnt rely on color and had to know damn sure what all the wires did.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... My dad is completely red/green color blind. Its all just brown to him. He made it pretty far into EOD or demolitions training in the army before they found out. and had to know damn sure what all the wires did….
> - sansoo22


Probably survived as the whisper in his ear was… cut the blue wire!


----------



## MinnesotaSteve (Dec 17, 2015)

> I agree on the hose weight though, I broke down and got the Rockler dust right cord and hose holder and it works well for bench top work to keep the weight of the hose from dragging itself off the workspace all the time.
> 
> I wouldn t give it a ringing thumbs up, but it s worked ok for me.
> 
> - MikeDS


I agree with this. Once I bought the hose holder, it's actually not too bad. My other option is the 1 1/2" hose that came with my shopvac, which is lighter but is not as flexible and kind of a pain to use for a different reason.

The first version of the dust right flex hoses had a similar problem, that they were too heavy. Those were the bronze colored hoses, and they redesigned them and the new blue ones are better. So I know they do take feedback and redesign products over time.


----------



## Webrohm (Apr 8, 2020)

> It is absolutely incredible that there is NO STANDARD for dust collection of hoses. Even parts from the same supplier do not fit.
> - Redoak49


Totally agree Redoak. It's frustrated me for years. Here in NZ manufacturer accessories are never stocked so when you buy the goods you have to monkey something up. My best yet are hoses and fittings from Triton often found on our equivalent of ebay as the OEM cost is insane.


----------



## AGolden (Mar 22, 2020)

I completely agree about the cheep nick-knacks they sell at Rockler. All cheep stuff that never performs as expected. I hate their bench cookies and don't even get me started on the in-line clamps and stops for their T-track system!


----------

